# Project: 40Breeder, College Kid



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

With a title like that.....this thing better be stellar!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Not a bad view from the bed. Short trip for a night drink. Or for a nature's call 

6 x t5ho Cool. That's what I got over my 40B and I'm sure you will have some fun with PAR @ ~160 @ substrate (Shh, I got a co2 reg if you need one).

I would skip the sand - it will settle at the bottom eventually and 2 types of substrate already should keep you entertained.

Been a while, friend: I'm still waiting on that promised bottle of red. I have a long memory and will pester you until you deliver. USPS would work too  Oh, nvm, bring some of the stones with you also.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

If you are gettin a new light check out Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus. If I had know what I know now when I started the hobby I would have gotten it. they are on sale at Dr Foster's now. Notice the light has a wide spread. Thus could get 1 shorter than the tank to save money


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks great. The only thing that I would change would be to meticulously organize all the power wires in the first pic. I would try to hide as many of them as possible....would make it look much cleaner.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

wabisabi said:


> With a title like that.....this thing better be stellar!


Usually everyone tends to flock the tank journals that start with "ADA blah blah." but yes, I have high expectations!



OVT said:


> Not a bad view from the bed. Short trip for a night drink. Or for a nature's call
> 
> 6 x t5ho Cool. That's what I got over my 40B and I'm sure you will have some fun with PAR @ ~160 @ substrate (Shh, I got a co2 reg if you need one).
> 
> ...


I know I know Oleg. Don't think I forgot as well. USPS? I will hand deliver it! Not going to buy you a bottle a not be there  

As for the substrate, The fluorite is actually going to be used as a filler for the back right to create a mound. I am going for a "stump" effect with roots cascading down the mound. The stump will be placed on the 1/3 right of the tank. the Sand would be an accent, all the way into the left, acting like a little ocean, with the HC, rocks, and other plants as a beach.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_PzS7uu5wEGw/SECsmNnv3BI/AAAAAAAAAB4/D7QTXWLmh-E/s320/norbert1.jpg
Something like that, but more dynamic of course.

And a friendly tip to everyone about the Seiryu. Its greatly cheaper by 2-3$ at a bonsai shop then AFA or ADA. My stones were $1.50-2 depending on size. I buy bonsai supplies from her, which is why she is probably more lenient with me. 




Hilde said:


> If you are gettin a new light check out Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus. If I had know what I know now when I started the hobby I would have gotten it. they are on sale at Dr Foster's now. Notice the light has a wide spread. Thus could get 1 shorter than the tank to save money
> Plus


The par for 18 inches would be only around 24. I feel that to achieve my high level lighting, I would definitely need T5's. LEDs seem too weak, unless I built my own kit. 




hedge_fund said:


> Looks great. The only thing that I would change would be to meticulously organize all the power wires in the first pic. I would try to hide as many of them as possible....would make it look much cleaner.


In due time, I still need to move my 20g under the 40g. when that happens Ill organize everything a lot better and tuck it all away


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Should be ordering my eheim today... I'll be getting 2-3 bags of soil. depending on the whole sand situation. I like the look, to give the tank more contrast.... still debating if I can keep the soil and sand separate from each other. Will be switching out the water in the wood tub today too. Tannins galore.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jonnywhoop said:


> Debating if I can keep the soil and sand separate from each other.


That is done by using some type of material. I used metal flashing with rocks glued to it. Have seen plexiglass used which was bend with a torch.

At current's site cot par readings for all models 
[email protected]" 36
[email protected]" 28
[email protected]" 21

This is how Hoppy measures par.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

I was thinking of using some plastic to seperate it. Probably use rocks as the main. Or maybe all soil. Still indecisive.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

since you're in the San Francisco area daiso has these bamboo charcoal pieces are about maybe 6 in long. i used them in my tank to keep my hair grass from sending runners into my glosso. good thing about it is that its black so it blends into the substrate and its charcoal as well so it wont harm your water. 
also be careful of algae on the tank by the window


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

sorry I haven't updated! Had to do a lot of things! anyways here were the most recent updates.

-Eheim 2215 came in!
-New 6700k bulbs!
- 2 bags of Azoo soil!
-Egg crates and PVC to lay a foundation, used zipties to tie the wood down.
-painted the background black.
-moved the 20L underneath the tank!
-Aquascaped!


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

I really like that hardscape. Good stuff!


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

HC AND REPENS!

now the waiting game.... begins...


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Got a nice ball of fissiden moss today from Austin (inthepacific) THANKS DUDE! 
I went ahead and rinsed the moss, then proceeded to blend it. After that I smudged and rubbed it all over the rocks and part of the wood to cover up the zip ties and to give the tank a more aged feel. This is my first time doing this method, so I hope it works!


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

hey thanks for the mention and no problem. your tank looks awesome can't wait to see what it looks like once its grown out.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

This is gorgeous already. What a fantastic hardscape. Wood and rocks is challenging, but yours really looks natural.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

inthepacific said:


> hey thanks for the mention and no problem. your tank looks awesome can't wait to see what it looks like once its grown out.


no, thank you Austin :thumbsup: stay tuned!



VJM said:


> This is gorgeous already. What a fantastic hardscape. Wood and rocks is challenging, but yours really looks natural.


Thank you very much. It was a bit awkward trying to get all the wood to stay in place since its basically composed of all different branches. But from different perspectives it does look like a stump in different ways. I am just waiting for everything to grow in along with the fill. Hopefully then the stump will come to life.




......aaaannnnndddd as of right now. the DSM is going super well. Everything is growing and rooting quite fast. However I am thinking of receding the HC line a little bit, pushing the S repens forward. I would love to fit some hydrocotyle, downoi, and an erio or two in there some, some way. In the end, you always want more and more plants :redface:


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Just some updated pics. The HC is definitely filling in now, but I am starting to want some hydrocotyle in there maybe. I feel like the contrast between the s.repens, HC and hydro would be a nice carpet; but I never grew the plant before. If i do add the hydro, I would need to recede the HC back, and put the hydro in. Now if I do, do this, should i put the hydro in front or behind the S. Repens?






Also growing some white fuzz on this one piece of wood. It goes away when I spray it with water but comes back by the end of the day. I figured its just bacteria mold? I am sure when I fill the tank, it would be gone 


Also thinking of picking up an Erio to jam right in the middle of these three rocks. I think the spikey plant would catch some attention being out in the open of the "field." I tried an erio once but It didnt survive all that well... so I am a little conflicted in this idea. 




Still also trying to decide which stem plants to use in the back right.... any suggestions? maybe thinking some different kinds of rotala..


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking very nice. I'd put the hydro behind the repens and have it grow up the trunk a bit.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

ahhhh ok. that sounds good. I definitely might have to pull back the HC about an inch or two, move the Repens up that inch or two and put the hydro in the back. 

Any idea what I should stick in that little pocket in the middle of the trunk? its a decent about of growing space... maybe a crypt? but what kind.... hmmmm


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like a good spot for Blyxa. I have some + hydrocolyte to spare.

v2


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Ahhhh you have every plant don't you hahahha any good stem suggestions for the back right Oleg?


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

interested to see the fissiden progress


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I was looking at that back right corner...
You don't want to keep the current look?
More s. repens or blyxa for the look.
Otherwise, L. aromatica or Mayaca. A good stand of E. Vesuvius or crypts could work also.

v2


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

samwoo2go said:


> interested to see the fissiden progress


The fiss is growing nicely on the rocks. But the fiss I placed on the wood seems to dry out rather quickly, so I've been spraying them everyday. I hope it'll pop out more when the tank is filled. 





OVT said:


> I was looking at that back right corner...
> You don't want to keep the current look?
> More s. repens or blyxa for the look.
> Otherwise, L. aromatica or Mayaca. A good stand of E. Vesuvius or crypts could work also.
> ...


Ohhhh I thought you meant blyxa for the middle of the trunk in that little pocket! I do want to keep this look, but I'm debating which stems look nice. I feel like the aromatica would be a rather big plant, although it is one of my top fav stems. I was thinking of some crypts too, but there are so many to choose from. I was thinking of skinnier plants like the rotala family that can create a lot of depth. Maybe try some of that macandra again, which was pretty tough the last time you gave me some. The mayaca is a good recommendation but maybe a more purple, or orange color? Tank is pretty green already. Never heard of the Vesuvius until I googled it just now, but that does look pretty awesome as well.

I would love to try some of the reneckii mini, but for how much they are selling, def not worth it. 

All in all, uniquely colored, skinny stems... But you're right the aromatica would be a happy, beautiful plant in that corner... May have to keep that plant in consideration...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, I did mean Blyxa in the middle between the stones. 2 separate subjects.
If you want rotala, Colorata is good one.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Hahaha ok I get you now Oleg. We just aren't communicating well right now. Hahaha

And yeah colorata is really nice, maybe I can do 3 different varieties: colorata, macandra, and something eekse


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

maybe some anubias nana or petite for that hole or around the base as well. but the progress looks nice.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Yes yes, I actually wanted to put some anubias nana in some of the wood crevices. Thanks for reminding me Austin. Can you DSM those?


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

im not entirely sure about using them for dry start but i mean, you can always just get some once everythings established and plop them in haha. but yea im not sure myself


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

We will see. I'm so tempted to flood. Might push the date out to the next two weeks  

Possible flora will be tonina lotus blossom, erio cinerum, rotala colorata and macandra, blyxa. And still thinking about what will be a good center piece plant for the middle of the trunk. Blyxa is going back left and front right to create depth.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

If you want more bends and turns around the trunk, look Crinium natans or calistratum (sp?), or, similar look would be crypt balansae. Something low? Wrap hydrocolyte Japan around the branches. Or a bunch of darker crypts around the base. Like nurii or basic wentii red.

v2


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Oleg. You are a professional. That actually sounds like a solid plan. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I am adding another bottle of red to your tab 

v2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Really good job on the hardscape. I like it a lot.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Yeah yeah I know Oleg, we should just up the gift to some vodka. I am sure you can teach me a thing or two about that 



And thanks uahua!!!! Honored for the compliment as I follow your 90g thread 


S. Repens are starting to yellow at the tips... I think it's from overwatering... But when I don't water, I feel like the fiss starts to dry out... :\


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great! I too feel that hydrocolyte Japan around the 'roots' would look amazing.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Yesss I'm currently selling some HC and trimming some repens down. Hydrocotyle will be at the roots!!,


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oook, then I will have to hold some for you, Jonny.

v3


----------



## merckey (Feb 17, 2013)

It is going to be goooood!


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Oleg. 

And yes merckey. It will be good. 

Getting really impatient. Sooooooo IM FLOODING TOMORROW  plus I'm going out of town soon and decided that it would be easier just to fill the damn thing instead of all that misting. Also, sold some HC and S. repen cuttings, so I will be pulling the HC line away from the trunk base. Sponges have been sitting in my shrimp tank for the past week which should help the cycling  getting very excited.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

how long are you going to be out of town? i have seen many people on here with beautiful DSM who flood it, then go away on vacation, then come back to a huge mess and loss of progress. be careful


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree. I think you are better off keeping it in the dsm.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

*TOO LATE! :icon_mrgr*

filling a tank is one of the most exciting things to do, and I could't help it! Also the mold in under the trunk started to develop more along with fruit flies...? so I filled it! BTW I am only going to be gone for a few days, but having a flooded tank is easier for my parents because they don't need to mist or do anything. 

First off, I sold off some HC and S-repens, So I pulled the plants under the trunk a little forward to give me more planting space in the future. (Notice the mold on the left)



Not a huge difference, but itll make some more room for the hydrocotyle under the trunk.



In went some blyxa..



I had my dad run the hose through my window onto a plate in the tank, simple method to fill her up. 





My enthusiastic father. He says he doesn't care for the tank, but I know he comes and checks on my CRS from time to time :icon_bigg



Almost done...



All done with all the goodies inside!!!! 




Probably not the neatest looking setup, but its my room, and I don't really care. I will try to tuck some wires around when I get to it. 



Somewhat upclose of the fiss on the rock.



and lastly a little *pearl porn* 
...aaannndddd notice the fiss on the rocks? I predict they are going to add a nice accent to the whole scape.



Running co2, put in the prime, set the photoperiod for 8 hours, heater is set to 76, and dose some light ferts.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Common over and set up my corner 36.
I pay in plants 

v3


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

ahhhh when are you planning on doing this? is this the same tank thats in your office? whats the plan for it?


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

not too comforting... but I noticed that my water level is slightly raised on the left side than the right?! I know I didnt built the stand wrong... I am assuming that it could be my carpeting, as the padding under the carpet tapers down towards the wall. should this be a concern???


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

The tank looks great!


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

how long did you have the fiss on the rocks during the dry start for it to hold ?


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> The tank looks great!


Thanks for the kind comment. I love just sitting in bed staring at it. haha




flukekiller said:


> how long did you have the fiss on the rocks during the dry start for it to hold ?


From what I read, it only takes a week. But I believe I was in DSM mode for over a month or so... depending on when I posted the first DSM pages on page 1 until now. They are definitely stuck on there and it looks amazing in the water!


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Blyxa is definitely melting and is translucent :\ if I don't see any new growth at all, I just may need to pluck them.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Blyxa is gone, translucent and dust.
Developing BBA
S. Repens is still transitioning.
HC is pearling and doing fine.


Not really the best update :\ pics to come by tonight!


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Guy at Ocean Aquarium said Blyxas don't do well in DSM, was wondering what people's experiences were?


----------



## samwoo2go (Apr 27, 2013)

Jalopy said:


> Guy at Ocean Aquarium said Blyxas don't do well in DSM, was wondering what people's experiences were?


Blyxas are pure aquatic plants, therefore will not survive a DSM stage.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I didn't DSM the blyxa, I planted it after it was flooded. They just transitioned poorly and completely melted into nothing :\



...aaannddd a Quick update!

Returned a bag of soil and got some store credit at Neptune Aquatics.
I picked up 6 Amano shrimp, Rotala Macandra narrow leaf, and a Crypt Wendtii Brown!
BBA is picking up a little bit more... I am putting my SAE's in by tomorrow. Also going to test run some CRS in my breeder box to see if I can throw a few in there as well. 



Split the crypt into 4 different rootings, this is just one of them.



Does anyone have any idea what plant this is growing with my HC? its irritating me because it kind of ruins the nice effect of the HC. However, it is easy to pull out. but its EVERYWHERE.



BBA :\



Notice the HC growth! 



Last but not least, a current FTS.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Your tank looks good. I think it's Riccia. I had some mixed with my HC.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Its annoying as hell... but plucking it out is even more of a pain :\ It just ruins the beautiful integrity of the lawn.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ricca makes good floating plant.
You also have a bit of pain ahead if you as that macrandra was emmersed grown.

v3


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

really? the store had them underwater! I guess it was grown emersed from the wholesaler? why are you making me nervous Oleg? 

is this my punishment for not coming to you to get plants?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Punishment? That's silly. Just heads up so you don't start panicking 

v3


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Oleg. 

So definitely some bad news. I thought my tank would be cycled but I guess it wasn't... If found 3 amano shrimp standing still, lacking any tendency to move around at all. I decided that as much stress as it is, I moved them into my cycled shrimp tank. Thankfully, they bounced back and they are moving around fine now. HOWEVER. I still can't find the three other shrimp. So I assume they are goners :\ lesson learned: get my test kit back from my friend.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

looks good so far! too bad about that riccia though


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

*HORRIBLE UPDATE*

I was away for about five days or so and came back to an extremely melted HC tank o___o The co2 line detached itself and floated to the top, dispersing all the co2 out of the tank rather than in. To make matters worse, on thursday, they had to work on our solar panels and turned off the electricity for another full day which meant no co2 or lights... basically, my tank has turned into crap. I retied the co2 line, WC, prime, fertz, everything I can do.... hopefully the tank can bounce back.... sighhh my beautiful lawn...

BEFORE


AFTER


new moral of the story: tie down co2 lines.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey how does the CO2 line detach itself from the diffuser? It looks like it's cinched down on the diffuser fitting with a threaded cap? I'm wondering if I need to worry about my diffuser now.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ No, it was actually the suction cup that detached itself. So the diffuser and the line kind of just floated to the top :\ You should be fine, but tie your line down like what I did, so even if it detaches itself, itll stay submerged!

ALSO. to help with the HC. I have two extra fresh t5 bulbs and timer, should I set up a noon burst for my lights?

AND. should I possibly trim the HC?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Blah 
I would trim HC all the way down to the roots.

v3


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Check my thread titled "HC MELT! HELP" lol under the plant sub forum and chime in Oleg. Another person said I shouldn't trip. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Just going to wait it out and see if I can bounce back. Daily water changes with prime. running an airstone at night... hopefully it can come back.. if not im going to DSM again but with UG.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

I am now back after about two weeks of this horrific accident... Since all the HC was dead, I had no choice but to pull it all out. Pulling out dead HC is a PITA. To make matter worse, the dead HC promoted algae growth in my tank as you can see from the pictures above... I h2o2 dosed my tank (one whole cup! = 16 tbsp for 40g). Figured I might as well try out this method since i still don't have any live stock in here yet. After that, I did three 50% WC in a row because I was pretty anal about the h2o2 staying in my tank. I also rearranged some of my equipment to the left side of the tank to promote co2 diffusion under the eheim flow. I also ordered some XL pinsettes from Rumford aquatics to replant some new HC in my tank. 

I pray that this will be the first and only rebirth of this tank..







and my hefty supply of HC that will be transferred from my CRS tank


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Added 3 Amano shrimp and an Otto into the tank! They acclimated fine and brings a little life to this sad tank.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ and also, forgot to mention, The algae receded greatly, showing my old fissiden again and breaking away from my driftwood! H2o2 is definitely a great method for ridding this pest.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Bah that sucks to hear about your nice HC carpet. I had my diffuser's suction cup detach last week, but caught it after only 12 hours or so. It's amazing...even with only a 12 hour disturbance my freaking glosso turned a bit yellow. I feel like co2 is too much of a crutch


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ I totally agree. I've been on my 20lb tank for over a year now which is great because I don't need to refill it for a while and I have a 6 outlet regulator that runs to both of my tanks. However, I am just scared that one day, the tank is going to run out and of course I will be out of town again. -___- But you're definitely lucky to have caught the co2 so early. definitely goes to show how temperamental this hobby is.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey does H2O2 dosing work if there is already fish or shrimp in the tank?


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ Im sure it does. Read up the Algae forum for the h2o2 thread. You just need to work around the doses.

Got some new pinsettes today from Rumford aquatics! So I decided to plant the new HC! I always hate planting HC, its a real PITA. Whats even worse is that now its submersed. However, I know that with my co2 enriched tank (assuming it doesnt fail of course), I should have a nice lawn by christmas  

Excuse the crappy planting, but whatever.... and bad pictures.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't see any fish in there. If not, crank that co2 crazy style. I want to see a freshly opened sprite bottle as your tank!

I wish I knew this sooner with my 40b. My next tank won't have fish in it and will cycle using soil + nh4 for a few months before fish go in. This will allow me to crank up the co2 while foreground plants establish.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Definitely been busy over the past week or two. Finally got some fish in the tank as well! Heres the stock list so far..

6 Amano shrimp
8 Ember Tetras
7 Neon Green Tetras
2 SAE
10 Corydora Julii
1 German Blue Ram
... and might dump in my CRS from my shrimp tank in here, still debating though.

Been also battling some bad algae... I feel like that I can stock my tank with more plants that can outcompete the algae, it'll be an easy fix. 

New plants also include, rotala colorata, eel grass, red tiger lotus... and I think thats it..

My 10 corydoras I got for free on Craigslist, thanks to "Dan," rehomed these fellas into a bigger mansion 




Very unsuccessful pictures of the fish... but you guys get the idea.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Visited my good friend *OVT* *THANKS OLEG! roud:* who drastically helped me changed the overall beauty of my fish tank. Finally was able to completely stock my tank with new plants.



Hopefully you can chime in on what exactly the plants were... however off of the top of my head:

Limnophilia aromatica
hydrocotyle japan
Dwarf sag?
Blyxa Japonica
Rotala Bangladesh 
Some floater starts with an L...
The long plant in the back right
Needle java fern
Anubias nana

On a sad note, I found two dead corydoras :\ What puzzles me is that 2 other cories were swimming past it just fine... grazing... so I am puzzled at whats wrong...


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

very beautiful tank. absolutely jealous


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ Thank you, I am very happy too. its awesome waking up to this tank. I just can't wait for everything to grow in!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Yuor floater looks like Hygroryza aristata (Asian watergrass).


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome tank! I also have tanks in my bedroom. Going to sleep with the sound of water and filters


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

I think you are absolutely right about the name of that floater. Definitely an eye catching plant on top.



and yeah having a tank in the room is definitely nice. But since its right next to my bed, I wake up to a beam of t5ho in my face... I need to find a way to cover the overlight on the sides..


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I'm glad you stopped by my journal because it led me to yours and its awesome! How long did it take for the fissidens to get going on the wood? I was gonna tie mine on but maybe i could set up a little container to dry start it if its faster. The new plants are great but I liked it a little better before. Just my opinion feel free to disregard  In my few short years scaping I've grown to like keeping it simple to stave off collectoritis lol.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ I told myself I would keep an organized tank with a specific plant list. But when you get 10+sp of free plants, how can you not say no? haha

I dry started the fissiden for about 2 weeks before I filled. I ground it up and smeared it over everything. Its actually starting to take off pretty nicely.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for sharing, it has been fun watching the progress, and frustration of this tank. It looks great. Murphy's law allways follows my tanks, but I still enjoy them. I have my crs tank on one side of my bed and another tank on the other side. If I stay in bed too long the Angel fish swims over and looks at me until I feed her.


----------



## xNiNELiVES (Oct 28, 2013)

Where did you get those green neon tetras!? I've gotten some via ebay but shipping and other costs are ridiculous? Did you obtain them locally? I'm looking to buy 20.


----------



## xNiNELiVES (Oct 28, 2013)

Can anyone respond?


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

Hey, sorry, I haven't been following through in this thread at all. Been so caught up graduating from college and working that my tank has just been growing and went through some changes.

as for the neon green tetras, i picked them up from neptune aquatics in Milpitas. Shoot them a call and they can let you know what their stocking situation is! Definitely recommend them as a high quality LFS!


----------



## xNiNELiVES (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes!!! First of all congratulations to your graduation. I cannot fathom how much of a achievment that is. I'm still only a junior in high school... Anyways that is great. Thank you so much for replying. I will be going very soon to pick these guys up. Also the tank looks really nice.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^Thanks! Yeah they are pretty awesome fish to have. They are a great school to have!



To everyone else: sorry for the lack of updates, I have been more focused on my TruAqua now in my sig. The clado battle was a losing one, so I tore out all of my HC and RAOKed it. In the mean while, I figured that since my Repens were doing well, why not attempt a carpet with them! Not only that, I purchased some petsmart gel cultured downoii that is definitely sprucing up a bit. I also picked up two stems of Tonina Lotus Blossom. Tore out a ton of dwarf sag and took out the floaters. I also got my light on some mounting legs hoping that the higher par would help my plants overcome the clado. Instead of running 4 bulbs now, I am running 2. anddddd.... last but not least, I picked up 3 apistogramma males; they are pretty weak and cheap, but they are holding up. I also picked up 1 male and 2 female apistogrammas as well that are in way better shape and color. I thought aggression would be a problem but the newer male (which is the best looking one) just stands its ground. No fin nipping or anything like that so far. Besides that... my tank is just growing and growing!

Oh and excuse the algae on the glass, I snapped this pic while taking my truaqua pics (that is clearly more important to me at the moment) haha


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Just curious, what's your dosing regimen? Macro and micro targets? Thanks.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

I use dry fertz via EI method. 

friday or sunday WC, that night I would dose a "pinch" scoop of KNO3 and KH2PO4 & Iron, next night I would dose "pinch" of Plantex Micro(or macro) i forgot, and K2SO4. 

Next night I wouldn't do anything. Night after I would start the regime all over again. and go right into the next WC.

Maybe I am dosing too much which is helping the clado? I don't know how to really pin point how much I should be dosing.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

how it sits today! more focused on my truaqua currently though.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks even better now. What kind of apistogrammas did you get? Did you get them from Neptune?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice. I just saved your picture 

v3


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Tank looks great! I just graduated college a year and half ago and I just had a few breeding tanks. Wish I did a nice planted tank. Now got a new place and have room for a few planted tanks. Could possibly use your advice in the near future


----------

